# breast feeding after c-section whilst recovering from stomach bug



## ursie (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi there

I am due to have a c-section this coming Thursday.  I am only just getting over a stomach bug and finding it hard to eat as I normally do and have lost nearly a stone in two weeks (I could afford to do this!!) however the weight is still dropping off.  Will this affect breast -feeding?  I am really hoping to have picked up by Thursday as my energy is just so low at the moment!

Ursiex


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, it won't be affected, don't worry.  You will need to have more calories after your baby is born, but your body usually makes sure you do by making you absoloutely ravenous a lot of the time!!!  Hope you feel better over the weekend,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

